# Bachmann Thomas, TF09?



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

So has anyone heard any numbers (pricing and dates) on the new LS Thomas that was to be unveiled this past weekend at Toy Fair 2009?










...............................................





I did find this on the TF09 site:

Bachmann Trains
Booth/Room # 355 Map It
Mr. Richard Janyszek
1400 East Erie Avenue 
Philadelphia, PA 19124-5606
United States
Phone: 215-533-1600
Email: [email protected]
URL www.bachmanntrains.com
Exhibitor Contact

Staffing Exhibit:
Bud Reece, Rich Janyszek, Doug Blaine, Barbara Gracey, Randy Kennie, Larry Harrington

Products to be Previewed:
A complete line of train sets and accessories in HO, N, On30 and *Large Scale, including Thomas & Friends, Amtrak, Shrek and Walt Disney.* Also "Williams by Bachmann" O gauge trains.

Categories
# All Christmas Decorations & Trees
# Licensed Products
# Trains - Electrical
# Trains & Accessories

.................................................................... 


I added bold print....Amtrak, Shrek and WD? in LS?



*Enthusiastically Anticipating!*

cale


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale, 
That is the first I have heard of the Amtrak, Walt Disney, and Shrek stuff. The Bachmann site has the Thomas stuff in a blub on the opening page, but no details. Maybe after the Toy Fair more info will come (I thought the NY Toy Fair was this coming week?--Germany's was last week). All I know is that THOMAS will be a BIG seller for them! By the way, Thomas will be at TVRM in Chattanooga the same weekend that the Southeast Garden Railroad Show is in Dalton. You gotta go!


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Ted, 

that is partly why I posted the above from the TF09 site...it shocked me too! 

http://www.toyassociation.org/ 

here are the dates as listed on the Bmann site: 

"New product announcements for Bachmann's Large Scale Thomas & Friends™ offerings will be made at Toy Fair '09 in New York (The Javits Center, Booth 355, February 15-18, 2009)." 

We did the Thomas at Dillsborough a while back, it was an Utter Waste of Funds...for what was spent we could have purchased a Season Pass at Tweetsie! the ride in Chattanooga could only be better! Still hoping to make the show! 

cale


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale,

I think you are reading in to their post a bit. I think they were referring to all the starter sets they make, not just what they were planning for Large Scale. They make a Shrek, Thomas, and WD in HO scale. 

I'd expect this set to come in at the $100 point, which means it will be a toy geared for the little guys. But until we get official word, it is all speculation, which is always more fun than the truth.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

could be Mark (prolly is-the HO) but like Ted, it caught me eye.... 

I'm on-board for a $100 set...I'm thinking a little more though? 


let the speculation continue.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

a thomas or percy set ( loco two cars track and powerpack) retail is $385.00
thomas or percy just the loco retail is $200.00
annie and clarabel and the troublesome trucks are retail $70.00 Each 


the rest of the items listed where in other scales then G


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Scott, 

on the Bachmann site?


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

not that I know of ...... I got a flier in the mail at the store....


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott,
Thanks for that!! If it follows other Bachmann trends, it will be about half the listed MSRP.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

ditto!


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

thats it drive a couple more nails in the Trains West coffin ......


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry to bump this, but I'd be just a tad curious about the accuracy of the actual model when all is said and done. The photoshopped HO model on Bachmann G rails still leaves me a bit skeptical - granted, they've got the HO lineup pretty much nailed so far, but it remains to be seen whether they simply scale up the existing HO model, or make a mess of the TTTE models a-la Lionel. 

Also a bit curious as to the scale that they'll be made in. I don't think we'll see 1:32 stock (as used on the show itself) anytime soon (though I wouldn't object to it...). 

-Kurt


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't think it'll be 1:29, or 1:32...kinda LGB'ish maybe... 

Whatever it is, I too doubt it'll be a scale model, though for my kids I really don't want or need that...just reliable. 

Not doubting TrainsWest above (given the former track record of Bmann and their releases), but the B-mann says prices and avail are still TBD as posted below? 

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php/topic,8380.0.html 

Scale or not, I'll prob buy one....if it's affordable! 

cale


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

That's what I fear (scale-wise). I've scoured the Toy Fair pictures that popped up after the show, and came up dry for these models - in fact, the only photos I saw that were from Bachmann showed off a Shay operating from their new Dynamis controller. 

I've always wondered myself as to whether the kids are cognizant of the inaccuracies on some of these models. I remember that Lionel's G-scale models irritated the **** out of me as a kid because of their proportions - same for virtually any toy that did not appear spot-on with its prototype (or fictional prototype) counterpart. 

Go figure - 15+ years after childhood, I started scratchbuilding a proper 1:32nd James (TV series variant) just to satisfy myself once and for all  










Still have some work to do on it. 


-Kurt


----------

